# whats going on in NC too early/cold???



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

OK I have added to my surf fishing arsenal upto and including buying a big pig land yot excursion to carry stuff to and camp in on the beachs that allow it. I am off all next week but the conditions look questionable. Water temps got upto 55 or so till the big cold front and rain got here. So how bout it guys anything chewing on the NC surf? if not are the head boats bringing anything in? I gota go this next week if I can if not im stuck going down week ends only till summer... help me out none of the report sites show a peep Come on its March !!!!


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

nothing being caught here in the surf[carolina bch] some trout and drum in the water way.. h2o temp 51


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Same thing at topsail nothing in the waves, but plenty in the creeks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Could charter a bluefin trip..*

Slow here with water temps.. Things should pick up soon.. Get a couple of sw'rs maybe even next week for a drum or a pup on Ocock..


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

just saw a report that big drum have been caught on okracoke,not sure when but the temps have been steady 50-53 for the last week,some puppy drum have also been caught at hatterass inlet along with a few sea mullet.the sound has really been warming up quickly which should get the trout(c&r only) and pups really fired up in the coming week


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

well 
I have a 20ft boat but I cant afford to drag it down and then pay to stay in a motel. I was hoping I could fish cheap between FF and freeman park at Carolina beach camping free on freeman. Im a cheapo college student.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

"Fishing cheap" is a relative term.

Trust me as I am going to do the Freeman Park thing and fish the two piers as well as FF too. Season pass is less than one night in a motel and I can make a comfortable camp on the beach as long as mother nature and drunk college kids are in check.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> just saw a report that big drum have been caught on okracoke,not sure when but the temps have been steady 50-53 for the last week,some puppy drum have also been caught at hatterass inlet along with a few sea mullet.the sound has really been warming up quickly which should get the trout(c&r only) and pups really fired up in the coming week


 Where is the report? If it was word of mouth,probably hear this weekend from a freind.. Haven't read or seen a report of one being caught though? Not denying what you are saying,just haven't seen it?


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

rivercat,, fp pass is 60.00 now after april 1st it goes up 100.00.....marker 15 almost to the point ,, the beach is right to the dune almost at high tide.. not sure what THEY are goin to do with that,, once it gets busy.. traffic can barely get by one way now...at high tide


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

wow, I was just down at thanks giving and it was normal with a few inland pools collecting toward the point. Must have really blown hard to wash that all down!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Where is the report? If it was word of mouth,probably hear this weekend from a freind.. Haven't read or seen a report of one being caught though? Not denying what you are saying,just haven't seen it?


the big drum report was on teachs,the pups and mullet i would have to kill ya if i told,lol


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

That sounds like the report from four or five years ago when Ward and I had waded out with 3 other people on the shoal at night. (Names unknown) We all bailed doggies (All five of us) for three hours and all waded back in. The next morning while getting fresh bait I heard "the guys that made the wade last night caught over 50 big drum). I explained that I was one of the guys that waded and we hadn't caught crap.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> That sounds like the report from four or five years ago when Ward and I had waded out with 3 other people on the shoal at night. (Names unknown) We all bailed doggies (All five of us) for three hours and all waded back in. The next morning while getting fresh bait I heard "the guys that made the wade last night caught over 50 big drum). I explained that I was one of the guys that waded and we hadn't caught crap.


 Sounds about right,ain't heard of one being caught yet,it's still ne,with the promise of a switch,hopefully soon..The pups and seamullet have been really slow,here and there type thing,at least from what I've heard..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks Kenny.*



Drumdum said:


> Sounds about right,ain't heard of one being caught yet,it's still ne,with the promise of a switch,hopefully soon..The pups and seamullet have been really slow,here and there type thing,at least from what I've heard..


Give me a call if you find out anything. Im ready to roll right now. I was going to go over there tommorow, but I held off. I might still roll around tuesday if it looks like it will shape up. If I here anything, Ill give you a call as well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Haven't heard anything yet.. In process of bottom painting the "float tube",so didn't get out there.. Although,se today,no Rutgers cause of the clouds,but feel like it's brewing down there.....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I feel it too. I've scheduled days off then cancelled them waiting on the time. I am going for sure here soon, just havnet pin pointed the time yet.
Last year, we were there for three days of S/E winds and didnt get the first bite until the third day. Caught them all through the night and one the next day then the water went chocolate and it stopped for a week.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

is this reds/trout out in the water way or are you referring to the surf?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Referring to surf... Could be some pups in the sound now as well,they were last year at this time..


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I caught a 50lb drum last night at The Point, then my alarm clock went off and I woke up ;-)


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

nice one
I really could care less about anything but catching a few pomps or blues to make it worth the trip. I plan to be there thurs sometime


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Rivercat*

ya might want to pospone your trip, its a dead zone out there.. Pompano and Blues are not here yet.. Too Cold...

JAM


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Crikys, 

Is anyone actually fishing yet or everyone just crying via keyboard about beach closings and local government and other principalities of darkness... 

Im about to fill up my Excursion (double its blue book value!) and hit the beach just to smell the salt air and come back and at least post a skunk report at least.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

rivercat said:


> Crikys,
> 
> Is anyone actually fishing yet or everyone just crying via keyboard about beach closings and local government and other principalities of darkness...
> 
> Im about to fill up my Excursion (double its blue book value!) and hit the beach just to smell the salt air and come back and at least post a skunk report at least.


SERIOUSLY! We loose our beaches earlier and earlier each year to coincide with the Drum bite so I think the "crying" is valid.
Secondly look in this forum to see the two *catching* reports from those who don't wait for others to tell them the fish are here.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

well in all fairness not everyone lives within easy reach of the surf and has the flexibility of schedule(family comes first!). Also crying about beach closings here does nothing to solve the problem. If I ever get retired and get to fish full time I will be glad to fish all the time and report here as payback for the reports given here to me now


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rivercat said:


> well in all fairness not everyone lives within easy reach of the surf and has the flexibility of schedule(family comes first!). Also crying about beach closings here does nothing to solve the problem. If I ever get retired and get to fish full time I will be glad to fish all the time and report here as payback for the reports given here to me now


 Oh,it's not ALL gone,just the most likely spots to catch a big drum in the springtime... There will be some seamullet and toads shortly,there have already been a few caught...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll tell you one thing! If I lived closer I would sure fish my ass of for the next 12 hours or until the storm forced me off the beach. Temps are right, winds are favorable and barometric pressure has been dropping for the last 8 hours. That sir is the recipe for a damn good drum bite. Tonight has the potential for a two digit fish night.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> I'll tell you one thing! If I lived closer I would sure fish my ass of for the next 12 hours or until the storm forced me off the beach. Temps are right, winds are favorable and barometric pressure has been dropping for the last 8 hours. That sir is the recipe for a damn good drum bite. Tonight has the potential for a two digit fish night.


 Would have,if work wasn't an issue.. That spot on Ocock is closed now according to Arch.. There are some other good spots n of that,as well as Hatteras Inlet,and you can walk to the point.. Won't do me any good though,gett'n cold again this weekend..


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> That spot on Ocock is closed now according to Arch..



DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Audobon....KISS MY HAIRY ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bastages.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess the answer to the origianal question is its TOO CLOSED...

I'm Not gonna play their game when they shut it down in the First inning.. See you all on the water.... 

Jeeps is Sold and the Guy is picking it up in a few weeks.. I just don't see the need for a 4x4 any more...

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got home from NC a few minutes ago.
I fished the surf for a week, a couple of hours each day. 
I got plenty of casting practice, and caught one shad on bait, bloods and shrimp.
It was blowing hard from the NE most of the week. It might have been 75 degrees inland, but it was 50 or less on the beach.
One bait shop guy said he'd heard of a drum or two down South, way South, like Ocracoke. Pups in the sound are just starting to bite.
A dead week, but it beat working. Next week doesn't look to warm up much. 
All the shops and piers are gearing up to open around April 1st.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah looks like it will delay a few weeks down here in southern NC. I am trying to hit a good couple of days and catch some crappie locally and its hard to do. The bite was on back when it was sunny but then fronts and wind pushed them back out.


----------

